# Flathead Lies



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

yes , how big and where were they? 8)


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

kritter67 said:


> yes , how big and where were they? 8)


About that big and they were in the sand. ;-) :twisted:


----------



## bigbulki (Aug 17, 2008)

wow


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

good pics mate, i saw some interesting footage as i thought they used their fins to dig them selves in, but they seemed to just let the current or waves wash over them and so they slowly settled in


----------



## HBK (Jun 3, 2007)

good pics, they get to some spots you'd never think they'd be


----------

